# Mei is 1!!!



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

She's all grown up now! She's been an amazing dog and glad we waited this long in getting a dog. I used to think they're too much of a hassle, but Mei is perfect!!

Such a well behaved dog! She's gonna get doggy icecream tomorrow!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Happy birthday, Mei!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

It goes sooo quickly...Happy Birthday Mei!


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks like she's had an adventurous first year! Happy Birthday, Mei!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Judy Untamed said:


> Looks like she's had an adventurous first year! Happy Birthday, Mei!


Oh ya, she's livin a good life!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday beautiful Mei!!! Awesome photos of a grand life!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

She says thanks everyone! 

I'm going to make a small cake for her. Found a good recipe for doggies! Should I feed her a little less of her dinner or just let her indulge?? Wish it showed how many calories though.


----------



## fur_mom3 (Jan 15, 2019)

Beautiful girl! Happy Birthday?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Mei loved her cake! I probably only fed her a 3rd of the recipe. It was like the size of a small loaf of bread. 
https://youtu.be/2u-EX7OY7p4

Heres her present. She loves these pigs for some reason! 
https://youtu.be/cebPS4E72pU
@Chuck94!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

HAPPY (late) BIRTHDAY MEI!! You deserve all the pigs your SWEET GIRL!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Chuck94! said:


> HAPPY (late) BIRTHDAY MEI!! You deserve all the pigs your SWEET GIRL!


Should have got her a pig ear too!


----------

